# What day of your cycle was Fet transfer?



## mandyxcx (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi ladies, I have 8 grade 1 embryos frozen, and we are hoping to go back end of year, just got my protacol and it's different from when I did a fresh cycle I had ET on day 14 of my cycle (3dt) it was a sucsses as you can see in by signature, but this time it's saying trancfer will be in day 17??
My lining on day 11 last time was 9, if any if you ladies could help thanks,xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Mt transfer day has been slightly different for the last three attempts. This time it was day 17 with a blast. 

Xx


----------



## mandyxcx (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks sugerpielaura, I've been reading up on it an it seams that the eggs need to go in
To match where you would be in your cycle so if you ovulate on day 14, eggs frozen on day 3 go in on day 17??  Sorry for your bfn, what is your next step?.xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Mandy,

Yeah. I guess that sounds right. I've had three fets and all transferred on slightly different days but about the same time. 

Not sure tbh. Loosing all hope. 

Xx


----------



## Sehar Khan (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I am a bit confused this time. I am having FET and hospital want to transfer on day 25 of my cycle. It does not seems normal to me. Any suggestions?

Anyone heard transfer on day 25 of cycle?


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

It all depends - is it a medicated cycle?  And what stage were your embies frozen at?  


  Tis x


----------



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi
im on short GEEP cycle. Day 2 i started buserelin and then day 4 i start prognova tablets and day 17 i start pessaries. The clinic has given me a plan that means ET on day 23. That just seems way too late to me. 
Interested to hear if everyone else thinks thats normal. 
Thanks


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

If you're having blasts transferred then its probably about right ... 


   


Tis x


----------



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

we have two 3 day old embryos. i assume they put them back in as soon as they are defrosted so will still be 3 days when they are put in. I questioned the plan with the clinic today and they said that its because i need a blood test the day before ET and both need to be week days. So thats why its a bit longer than normal. af came on an inconvenient day! So 1st aug is the ET day and aug 14th is the even bigger day for hpt


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Fingers and toes all crossed for the 14th!!


   


Tis xx


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

This cycle i ovulated on cd 14 so my natural fet will be cycle day 19 with a 5 day blast x hope this helps x


----------

